# Sandra Bland



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.chron.com/houston/article/Sandra-Bland-dash-cam-video-appears-to-have-been-6399017.php

Two idiots meet on the side of the road.............. A whole lot going on in this one. But murder investigation?


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Every single time I've been stopped by DPS, I've been asked to get out of my vehicle and usually asked to stand between mine and theirs or in front of mine. If I disobeyed that request, I'd expect to go to jail.

I've probably had about a 6 or 8 encounters with DPS in my 25 years of driving and they've always been very professional. If this woman had just done as she was asked, she'd have never been taken into custody. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.

It's sad that she'd dead but, I very much doubt that there was any foul play in this.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

So much trouble can be avoided by just FOLLOWING THE FREAKIN INSTRUCTIONS! I know not all law enforcement is a pleasure to deal with, but good grief. If I didn't comply, I would expect to go to jail. If I run or try to resist, I would expect an arse whoopin. It's that simple in my opinion. For the record, I've never been to jail


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> http://www.chron.com/houston/article/Sandra-Bland-dash-cam-video-appears-to-have-been-6399017.php
> 
> Two idiots meet on the side of the road.............. A whole lot going on in this one. But murder investigation?


 He didn't say it WAS a murder investigation, he said it would be treated as such: he was just saying that they're not going to just let it fall by the wayside, but are going to put the resources into covering every angle. And covering his bases, too..


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Tall1 said:


> So much trouble can be avoided by just FOLLOWING THE FREAKIN INSTRUCTIONS! I know not all law enforcement is a pleasure to deal with, but good grief. If I didn't comply, I would expect to go to jail. If I run or try to resist, I would expect an arse whoopin. It's that simple in my opinion. For the record, I've never been to jail


It is that simple. 
I'm afraid we are going to see more of this kind of stuff because there seems to be an dramatic increase in people (black or white) thinking they are going to "exercise thier rights." Throw this attitude in with some of the LEO's out there with bad attitudes and its fire and gasoline. 
I've been pulled over by DPS but never asked to get out of the car, but if they did I would do it, simply because I have nothing to hide or fear, and I don't want to go to the courthouse. It will be interesting to see how this one plays out.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Let WHAT fall by the wayside? She disobeyed direct orders (stupid orders? maybe so but nonetheless) from a DPS officer and was arrested. She already mentioned she had PTSD and was in a depressive state in a facebook video [<- according to news].

I would think (my opinion of the situation) that she thought this arrest would end her very new job that brought her to Texas and that sent her into a fit and she took her own life. That's very sad and all but this could have been avoided if she wasn't frustrated with the DPS officer for DOING HIS JOB and just complied. She could have gotten up the next morning and gone to work.

Instead we have this circus...


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

When I saw this yesterday, I see a LEO get irriated right before he asks her to put out her cigarette. Then she gets an even worse attitude, when she gets out of her car, hand waving and acting like a fool, she is headed down the "free ride to jail train". LEO has fault in this, and most likely will lose his job over it, but if you were sitting in a jail cell replaying this whole thing in your head, you would have seen where you asked for it IMO. Just sign the ticket and cuss in the mirror as loud as you want, then forget about it.

Sad she is dead, but it's a suicide. Who is to say she would not have committed this act at her home, at whataburger, at church *on that very day*? I believe that the brain does not fire correctly on the day someone gets over the fear of killing themself.....and it happens.

I agree with the above statement as well: _I would think (my opinion of the situation) that she thought this arrest would end her very new job that brought her to Texas and that sent her into a fit and she took her own life_


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

It's tragic that she took her own life. She had some major issues apparently. The officer started catching nonsense from her from the start. I think he tried to be civil but she just kept running her mouth and the cigarette "in my own car" BS was just asking for it. No one ever taught her the value of shutting up.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I didn't see anything the LEO did wrong. Just be polite to them and they will polite to you. I have been pulled over 4 times in the last 6 years for speeding and every time I was nice to the LEO and got off with a warning.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

There is a time and place for pleading your case. The side of the road is not it.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Wade Fisher said:


> There is a time and place for pleading your case. The side of the road is not it.


Exactly!!


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Huge waste of time. The trooper handled somethings well and some things he didn't. It's a separate issue from the suicide, which is just that. The media will do anything to see chaos in the streets.


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Like what has already been said if she would have just taken her ticket and not act crazy she would not have gone to jail. The DPS officer didn't kill her she killed herself. He shouldn't lose his job maybe go for a refresher course in Austin on how to deal with irate drivers.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Why is Royce West from Dallas involved in this and not Glen Hegar or Lois Kolkhorst who are the reps for district 18?

Google them and answer is obvious.

This too: _The media will do anything to see chaos in the streets._


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am really deaf, so can't claim to hear the audio of the video. Didn't he ask her to sign, and she wouldn't do it?

I think when you sign it is not an admission of guilt, but rather states you will appear in court? 

This whole thing is a terrible shame IMO, everyone loses.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Did y'all hear the audio? She was a racist and talkin all kinds of trash. She said something to the officer trying to imply he was POed about SC! She was an idiot.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I am sure Obunzo will stick both floppy ears in on this one also.
The LEO did his job, she screwed up and then hung herself. case closed.!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Steven H said:


> Why is Royce West from Dallas involved in this and not Glen Hegar or Lois Kolkhorst who are the reps for district 18?
> 
> Google them and answer is obvious.
> 
> This too: _The media will do anything to see chaos in the streets._


Glen Hagar is no longer state senator.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Just noticed she ran the stop sign as well.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I am really deaf, so can't claim to hear the audio of the video. Didn't he ask her to sign, and she wouldn't do it?
> 
> I think when you sign it is not an admission of guilt, but rather states you will appear in court?
> 
> This whole thing is a terrible shame IMO, everyone loses.


He was only giving her a warning, not a citation.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Another incident blown out of proportion by the media and the race baiters before the facts are known. Of course the facts won't matter now. They only want the answers that please them.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> Let WHAT fall by the wayside? She disobeyed direct orders (stupid orders? maybe so but nonetheless) from a DPS officer and was arrested. She already mentioned she had PTSD and was in a depressive state in a facebook video [<- according to news].
> 
> I would think (my opinion of the situation) that she thought this arrest would end her very new job that brought her to Texas and that sent her into a fit and she took her own life. That's very sad and all but this could have been avoided if she wasn't frustrated with the DPS officer for DOING HIS JOB and just complied. She could have gotten up the next morning and gone to work.
> 
> Instead we have this circus...


Of course there's nothing here to see, but Mathis has to play the game or this really WILL become a circus. If there starts to be any hint of a cover-up or just a sin of omission on the Sheriff's or DA's office's part, the place is going to go ballistic. He just has to avoid even the suggestion or impression that anything isn't getting brought out into the open. Even that won't be enough, but he's got to do what he can.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Just read where her family is having her body moved to Chicago for the funeral on Saturday. I thought they were demanding a second autopsy? Did they get one and it came back the same? If so, why didn't we hear about it and where is their apology for implying she was murdered in jail?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> Just read where her family is having her body moved to Chicago for the funeral on Saturday. I thought they were demanding a second autopsy? Did they get one and it came back the same? If so, why didn't we hear about it and where is their apology for implying she was murdered in jail?


The autopsy report is due out this afternoon.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

The only part of the video I can see where the officer messed up is when she said she had epilepsy and he said good. With this PC World we live in you can't say something like that and not expect some kind of backlash. But why people choose to not comply is beyond me, if you choose not to comply don't cry when you get thrown to the ground it was your choice not his. She kept saying "all this for a Signal violation" no you got the treatment because you didn't listen to what the officer said.


----------



## fishguru00 (Aug 10, 2011)

looks like she was no stranger to the Po-Po

Court records show Bland had several encounters with police in both Illinois and Texas over the past decade, including repeated traffic stops and two arrests for drunk driving, one of which was later dismissed.
She was also charged twice with possession of a small amount of marijuana. A 2009 case was dismissed, but she pleaded guilty last year to the other charge and was sentenced to 30 days in jail.
A decade earlier, in June 2004, Bland was charged with one count of retail theft of less than $150 in Elmhurst, Illinois. She pleaded guilty and was fined.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

She could have just signed the warning, and been done with it. Wow! Her mental issues caused all of it after that point.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> The autopsy report is due out this afternoon.


2nd autopsy, or 1st?


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Tall1 said:


> So much trouble can be avoided by just FOLLOWING THE FREAKIN INSTRUCTIONS! I know not all law enforcement is a pleasure to deal with, but good grief. If I didn't comply, I would expect to go to jail. If I run or try to resist, I would expect an arse whoopin. It's that simple in my opinion. For the record, I've never been to jail


The problem is Ferals don't follow no instructions from the Po-lice. And then have the nerve to protest and come up with catchy phrases like black lives matter and the media eats it up.

F all Ferals!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

So many good comments here so I will recap my thoughts:

1) She was depressed by her own admission. 
2) She had been driving for 16 hours (that throws your brain out of whack)
3) She was beligerent to the LEO and got arrested and may have missed her first day at work
4) She only needed $500 to get out yet she had to sit there for 3 nights cause nobody she knew care enough to get her out of jail. all these FREINDS of hers going nuts on facebook...."Where were you when he was locked up"


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> 2nd autopsy, or 1st?


The family paid autopsy.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't worry Qtip will sort this whole thing out.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

rusty2009 said:


> I didn't see anything the LEO did wrong. Just be polite to them and they will polite to you. I have been pulled over 4 times in the last 6 years for speeding and every time I was nice to the LEO and got off with a warning.


I'm polite as heck, always a ticket, never a warning.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> The family paid autopsy.


I assume it came back the same since there are no marches through Hempstead today


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I've been asked to get out of my car many times by a LEO. I NEVER would turn them down. That's just stupid. The officer has a right to control the situation. I had a DPS officer (woman) stop me one night headed to Hondo. I got out, we talked about where I was heading, I told her I was headed to the hill country with my 4 wheeler. Started doing little hill motions with my hand. She jumped back, grabbed her gun and I said WHOA....just talking about the hills. It's cool. I put my hands down, she finished investigating and let me head out. See how friggin' easy that is?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Bankin' On It said:


> I've been asked to get out of my car many times by a LEO. I NEVER would turn them down. That's just stupid. The officer has a right to control the situation. I had a DPS officer (woman) stop me one night headed to Hondo. I got out, we talked about where I was heading, I told her I was headed to the hill country with my 4 wheeler. Started doing little hill motions with my hand. She jumped back, grabbed her gun and I said WHOA....just talking about the hills. It's cool. I put my hands down, she finished investigating and let me head out. See how friggin' easy that is?


She could have shot your @ss! Should not be a cop.


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

There was some strange goings on in the video at the 25:00 to 27:00 or so mark and 32:00 to 35:00 mark that I noticed last night. Anyone else notice that? 

My hats off to the LEO's who do have to deal with people like this and are successful in restraining themselves in these situations. My blood boiled hearing her continue to run her mouth. ZERO respect for authority or anything for that matter from her unless it would benefit her.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

All this ralk of the videos, someone post it up with audio.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

BullyARed said:


> She could have shot your @ss! Should not be a cop.


True dat! She was about 4 feet tall and jumpy that night. Luckily she never actually pulled it out of the holster.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> All this ralk of the videos, someone post it up with audio.


Caution: Language
http://www.beaumontenterprise.com/h...99017.php?__vfz=profile_comment=8892400001731


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

25:00 minute mark and 33:00 minute mark for a few minutes after each.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

I.d be depressed too if I was stuck in a freaking Waller county jail for 3 nights over a traffic stop and none of my family posted 500 bond.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

rynochop said:


> I.d be depressed too if I was stuck in a freaking Waller county jail for 3 nights over a traffic stop and none of my family posted 500 bond.


I thought they said $5,000 but maybe that is without going through a bail bondsman.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

ridiculous traffic stop in the first place-- this guy was too much cop -- then it got serious when she started talking back
cop was an egomaniac to start, but she is egging it on with her mouth


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> ridiculous traffic stop in the first place-- this guy was too much cop -- then it got serious when she started talking back
> cop was an egomaniac to start, but she is egging it on with her mouth


I thought he was being very polite and professional until she started running her mouth. I've been asked on more than one occasion to exit my vehicle and stand at the back. I've complied and never had an issue. It's real simple, respect the officer and they will show you respect back. You know he didn't want to deal with that. People are just stupid.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

but the stop in the first place was bs-- he was right behind her, she got over for him to pass and he lit her up-- you ever forget to signal a lane change? -- he stirred it up when he asked her what was wrong-- "Im ******, you stopped me for a bs reason" -- then her anger got out of control because as we know now she wasn't stable-- 
In the end-- cop is a little overzealous, but she is way wrong for the reaction she went crazy-- serious rage issues-- I havent watched the entire thing yet only to the point the are starting to search her car


----------



## bbquman (Oct 1, 2005)

Where can I get the brand name and size of those trash bags that Waller county jails uses pls.!


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> but the stop in the first place was bs-- he was right behind her, she got over for him to pass and he lit her up-- you ever forget to signal a lane change? -- he stirred it up when he asked her what was wrong-- "Im ******, you stopped me for a bs reason" -- then her anger got out of control because as we know now she wasn't stable--
> In the end-- cop is a little overzealous, but she is way wrong for the reaction she went crazy-- serious rage issues-- I havent watched the entire thing yet only to the point the are starting to search her car


She was getting a warning. Doesn't get much more fair than that. Why even have the law on the books if we shouldnt enforce it?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> but the stop in the first place was bs-- he was right behind her, she got over for him to pass and he lit her up-- you ever forget to signal a lane change?


You must've missed the part where he was going to give her a warning, like the last stop he made just prior.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

he hadnt said he was giving her a warning till after she went postal is what I saw-- if I missed where he said he was giving her a warning before she went rage monster on him -- then sorry--


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

She also ran a stop sign right in front of him without signaling as well at the very beginning.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

About 20 years ago, as I was headed home, I got pulled over in League City on 518 about 11:00 at night, without a car in sight. Reason? I changed lanes and didn't signal. They asked me to get out of the car, which I did. I could tell they were getting ready to give me a hard time. As 1 cop started to run me, the other cop went to go snoop around inside my car, not realizing, due to the tinted windows, my 5 yr old step daughter was in the passenger seat. As soon as he saw her, he went and told his partner, who immediately gave me my drivers license back & said have a nice night. One of the few times I felt like telling a officer exactly how I felt about his attitude. One of Friendswood's finest cocky young officers would be the other. Sad case all around in this deal though. I feel stuff like this is only going to get worse & happen more often, since it's never their fault.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Now her death is being treated as a murder!

http://www.texastribune.org/2015/07/20/sandra-blands-death-now-murder-investigation/

Remember this?

"In 2009, Hempstead's former mayor pro tem, Larry Wilson Sr., and city alderman Paris Kincade were sentenced to prison for accepting kickbacks for city contracts. Also sentenced was then-Justice of the Peace DeWayne Charleston. All four men are black."


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Harbormaster said:


> Now her death is being treated as a murder!
> 
> http://www.texastribune.org/2015/07/20/sandra-blands-death-now-murder-investigation/
> 
> ...


Crooked black politicians? Shocking.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

tcbayman said:


> She was getting a warning. Doesn't get much more fair than that. Why even have the law on the books if we shouldnt enforce it?


I got stopped by the DPS for 7 MPH over between my house and shop. It's 2.3 miles each way. We had a very brief conversation about safety, him being tired of seeing dead bodies in cars, and I was given a warning. I took it on myself to watch my speed a lot closer after that. The following week, I was going exactly 45 MPH in a 45 MPH zone in Pearland and an elderly gent pulled directly across traffic and into my path. I was able to stop by about 3 or 4 feet before hitting him on his drivers side door. Warnings took on a whole new meaning to me after that. Street cops are our first line of defense in a lot of ways. The OKC bomber was stopped by a street cop for speeding.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

She gave him some attitude, he didn't want to hear it. He gave her a command to step out of the car, legal and understandably so, she refused and the rest is history. Could he had diffused the issue beforehand, probably so, the bottom line is you follow the orders and settle it in court.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> In the end-- cop is a little overzealous, but she is way wrong for the reaction she went crazy-- serious rage issues-- I havent watched the entire thing yet only to the point the are starting to search her car


This is accurate IMHO. He is slightly guilty of over reacting. Her behavior was combative and she was treated accordingly. Yet the media doesnt say a thing about her being in any way at fault for escalating the situation. Her behavior is irrelevant. Its all the cops fault. BS


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

If she were your daughter, I am not sure if you condone this cop's attitude and action.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

BullyARed said:


> If she were your daughter, I am not sure if you condone this cop's attitude and action.


my daughter talked to a cop like that I would go balistic on her. Yes sir, no sir, get out of my life sir. Period


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> If she were your daughter, I am not sure if you condone this cop's attitude and action.


I she were my daughter I would hope I raised better than what I saw in the video and read about her past.
Just another case of failure to comply.
This case and those in past give me the impression the "victims" are actually trolling for a payday.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

cubera said:


> I she were my daughter I would hope I raised better than what I saw in the video and read about her past.
> Just another case of failure to comply.
> This case and those in past give me the impression the "victims" are actually trolling for a payday.


Then good for you. I talked a bout the cop's attitude and action. He should have kept a cool head before demanding and commanding. The woman didn't pose any serious threat.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Bully's point is valid. There is law enforcement and then there is good law enforcement. It's a bad situation all around.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

It did start when she ran the stop sign with no blinker right in front of him. I never heard anything about a warning during the stop. He seemed to be out that day looking for every little thing, but seemed to be giving warnings just like he did the previous driver. She seemed to be on the verge of a meltdown and he read it wrong. Not saying it was possible to get right, but hindsight tells us that she was struggling with depression. Just a very bad situation all around, but not necessarily anybody to blame.

I was pulled over one morning by DPS on the way to work about 4am on 59S for failure to signal during lane change. He was at least 1/4 mile back. I got caught in the right lane between a car to my left and an incoming car from an entrance ramp. I breaked to let the car on my left pass me and then scooted over to let the car in. It all happened fast. Very very little traffic except us 3 and him way back. He pulled me over and had a little attitude. I wanted to get one because I was ******. I felt the whole time that the reason was really just an excuse to pull me over and check evrything else out. But I bit my lip (almost bled to death) and he gave me a warning. Had I been unstable, it couldve escalated quickly too. As wrong as she was, LEO now days seem to have an entirely different attitude than in the past. Lots of nick picky stops that are unnecessary. Looking for $$$$$


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> I got stopped by the DPS for 7 MPH over between my house and shop. It's 2.3 miles each way. We had a very brief conversation about safety, him being tired of seeing dead bodies in cars, and I was given a warning. I took it on myself to watch my speed a lot closer after that. The following week, I was going exactly 45 MPH in a 45 MPH zone in Pearland and an elderly gent pulled directly across traffic and into my path. I was able to stop by about 3 or 4 feet before hitting him on his drivers side door. Warnings took on a whole new meaning to me after that. Street cops are our first line of defense in a lot of ways. The OKC bomber was stopped by a street cop for speeding.


I hear ya, Jefe'...brings up one of my pet peeves.........

Sure gonna make me more serious about signaling before changing lanes. I always do so when I am turning right or left...and most of the time when traffic is heavy on a multi lane road or freeway....but kinda loose on it while running thru the hood or elsewhere.... Irritating thing to me is the guy who is in front of me and turns on his turn signal at the last moment before he turns. I think the law requires that you click on the indicators 100 feet before turning. I try to do that cuz I want folks behind me to have a clue what my plans are...but I am a rarity there...seems most click em on ten feet before turning....IF they turn them on at all..


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

duckmania said:


> Bully's point is valid. There is law enforcement and then there is good law enforcement. It's a bad situation all around.


I always do as I am told and follow the cops instructions. She showed her arse for sure by the end of the video but wow! What was the next step for the cop after asking her to get out of the car because she declined to put her cigarette out? What was he going to do? Arrest her?

Basically it blew up because she refused to put the cigarette out.

This is bad man all the way around.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah the cop played a role. A small one IMHO.
I guess he was trolling for bigger things. With two stops for failure to signal and warnings. But you dont mess with the guy that arrests people for a living.


----------



## rwl1948 (Jun 27, 2009)

I have been stopped a few times, hands in site on the steering wheel, follow directions and more then likely drive away with a warning Don't back talk a Texas DPS trooper!!!!!!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've been stopped before and gotten a ticket or two but WAS SMART ENOUGH to follow instructions so no problems, wasn't that hard!


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

I almost got hit by HCS last week as we both turned right onto a four lane road, he behind me with no lights or siren as he was pursuing a speeder. So I can understand her remark as to her actions. I've never had any Leo re approach, after writing either a warning or citation, stand there momentarily and evaluate my mood as he did in video. Its always been an immediate "your getting such and such today" If she was smacking a piece of gum in her own car, do you think he would have asked her to spit it out?
If he just would have said your getting a warning today when he approached, a cigarette in her own car for 30 seconds of her signing the warning, and him being done and walking off would have never mattered. I call BS on the cigarette removal, and also asking where she was headed earlier.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Problem is the media has black people all wound up, jacked up, and ready to rumble as soon as an LEO engages them...regardless of the situation.

So, they automatically start raising hell. Well, the side of the road has never been the place to contest a traffic ticket. That's what the court house and the Judge is for.

Anytime I've ever been stopped it's because the LEO had a reason to stop me. Every time I was 100% in total compliance with whatever the LEO asked, or requested....Yes Sir, No Sir....I apologize for speeding, etc. (I had no problem admitting I broke the law)

It isn't hard, and it makes the process so much easier....painless, drama less, and NO chrome bracelets 

But, some people just have to learn lessons the hard way...


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Law*



Bocephus said:


> Problem is the media has black people all wound up, jacked up, and ready to rumble as soon as an LEO engages them...regardless of the situation.
> 
> So, they automatically start raising hell. Well, the side of the road has never been the place to contest a traffic ticket. That's what the court house and the Judge is for.
> 
> ...


X2, agree 100%!


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

Copied from another source.....

The case has resonated on social media, with posts questioning the official account and featuring the hashtags (hash)JusticeForSandy and (hash)WhatHappenedToSandyBland. Others referred to (hash)SandySpeaks, the hashtag Bland used in monologues she posted on Facebook_ in which she talked about police brutality and said she had a calling from God to speak out against racism and injustice_.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Steven H said:


> LEO has fault in this, and most likely will lose his job over it,


For what? He did nothing illegal or commit any serious policy violation.



BullyARed said:


> If she were your daughter, I am not sure if you condone this cop's attitude and action.


I would beat her rear end (if of age), take her car away and teach her some respect. I'd also go over the transportation code with her.



BullyARed said:


> Then good for you. I talked a bout the cop's attitude and action. He should have kept a cool head before demanding and commanding. The woman didn't pose any serious threat.


How do you know she didn't pose a threat? Can a female not hurt a male? Maybe she didn't want to get out because she had a gun she planned on using. The officer knows NOTHING about her, besides the fact that she was rude.

There's no requirement for an officer to remain polite in the face or provocation. Sure, DPS and most agencies have a policy on being polite. And you get more with honey than vinegar. Plus, I like to make them look like a jerk on video while I'm being nice. But when someone is asked to get out, and don't, the following dialogue and dash cam may not be real pleasant.



Barbarian said:


> I was pulled over one morning by DPS on the way to work about 4am on 59S for failure to signal during lane change. He was at least 1/4 mile back. I got caught in the right lane between a car to my left and an incoming car from an entrance ramp. I breaked to let the car on my left pass me and then scooted over to let the car in. It all happened fast. Very very little traffic except us 3 and him way back. He pulled me over and had a little attitude. I wanted to get one because I was ******. I felt the whole time that the reason was really just an excuse to pull me over and check evrything else out. But I bit my lip (almost bled to death) and he gave me a warning. Had I been unstable, it couldve escalated quickly too. As wrong as she was, LEO now days seem to have an entirely different attitude than in the past. Lots of nick picky stops that are unnecessary. Looking for $$$$$


Looking for $$ with all them warnings... Are you aware of some bonus for the most citations written? I've never heard of it.

You know one of DPS' goal is to make a lot of contacts, right? They want high traffic stops in areas with lots of accidents.

Bad people are on our roadways, I know, crazy, but there are DWIs and all kinds of wanted and dangerous people out there. Random traffic stops lead to all kinds of things, as well as promoting safety. An officer's job is also education.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Media wants to keep blacks involved with all these thugs so they won't realize the Dims are quickly replacing them with their new favorite constituent group. The plantation will soon be replaced by the hacienda.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

teeroy said:


> Looking for $$ with all them warnings... Are you aware of some bonus for the most citations written? I've never heard of it.
> 
> You know one of DPS' goal is to make a lot of contacts, right? They want high traffic stops in areas with lots of accidents.
> 
> Bad people are on our roadways, I know, crazy, but there are DWIs and all kinds of wanted and dangerous people out there. Random traffic stops lead to all kinds of things, as well as promoting safety. An officer's job is also education.


Too many fishing expeditions now days. I have been stopped 3 times the last couple of years that have been 100% bogus reasons just to fish for something in hopes it turns into something bigger. IMO, that is wrong. I don't care if it works sometimes or not.


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

Wade Fisher said:


> There is a time and place for pleading your case. The side of the road is not it.


Agree 110%


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

R Little said:


> Media wants to keep blacks involved with all these thugs so they won't realize the Dims are quickly replacing them with their new favorite constituent group. The plantation will soon be replaced by the hacienda.


It takes some longer to process the situation at hand....I agree. In a day to come white on black won't be the headline, black on brown or brown on black will...Look back a few years when the Mexican flag was flown in certain demonstrations...LULAC/ACLU did some educating of the masses real quick like...Just sayin...


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Barbarian said:


> Too many fishing expeditions now days. I have been stopped 3 times the last couple of years that have been 100% bogus reasons just to fish for something in hopes it turns into something bigger. IMO, that is wrong. I don't care if it works sometimes or not.


Did you file a formal complaint? If officers are lying to make traffic stops that needs to be looked into.

Or are you talking about pre-text stops, which are legal? People who need to be locked up are driving without license plate lights and don't always use their turn signals. And not all bad people aren't out there driving 20+ over the speed limit.

Or would you rather police officers just sit there parked and wait to be dispatched to something? Or do you think they should be out there working? Help me out here.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

teeroy said:


> For what? He did nothing illegal or commit any serious policy violation.


of course you see nothing wrong.

:headknock


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> of course you see nothing wrong.
> 
> :headknock


He did nothing illegal or commit a serious policy violation.

You seem to have an opinion. What should he be fired for? Help me out here.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

No reason for him to ask her to put out a cigarette.
No reason to order her to exit the car.
No probable cause to open her car door and forcibly remove her from the car.
No probable cause to pull a taser and stick it in her face and order her out of her car.

he got his little feeling hurt because she refused to put out a cigarette and had to act like a *****.

Then he took her off to the side of the road out of camera sight - where nobody can see what really happened (and because he already lied about it in his report)

and you see nothing wrong?

you're blind.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

bbquman said:


> Where can I get the brand name and size of those trash bags that Waller county jails uses pls.!


Pffffff

I was wondering that myself.

Personally I hate when people don't use blinkers. I'm glad to see people get pulled over for that!
I don't really blame the officer for getting hacked off. But it's his job NOT to.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> No reason for him to ask her to put out a cigarette.
> .


I disagree. Second hand smoke was public enemy number one for a lot of years. 
Secondly you have a flaming ember it could easily be used as a weapon, toss it in his face, pull a gun.

Don't get me wrong this cop screwed up. But it takes 2 to tango she started it, and he obliged. I don't think he's cut out to be a police officer.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

she started it.

He escalated it.

bad cop, no donut.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> she started it.
> 
> He escalated it.
> 
> bad cop, no donut.


Yep.

Back in the 90's. It was very clearly explained to me. Never ever mess with the DPS.


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Do as you're told and the probability of being put in cuffs is slim to none. Unless, there is a very good reason, i.e. driving under the influence, warrant, etc.

I've been pulled over more times than I care to admit. Each and every one of those times I was breaking the law and was either given a citation or warning. Yep, "you got me sir". Several years ago coming back from So. Tx. I received a warning going 67 in a 65 posted zone. After the warning I questioned the Trooper about the 2mph over and he said "I strictly run drug interdiction, If you give me a reason to pull you over I will". I thanked him for his service and was back on the road.


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

My biggest problem with this is the same one I have with people who act this way no matter their race or age. If your going to speak that way to someone, be it a LEO or anyone else do something about it. Don't just scream about what you could do or what you're gonna do, do it. If you have the guts to talk all that mess then back it up. Cowards scream about what could have happened as they run away. Good lord woman, I have been screwed over worse by a few cops than any living minority in America could even come close to and I still answer politely and with respect when pulled over.... Because I want to go home that night and not have to deal with the hassle of going to jail, again. 

As far as her hanging herself in jail, you're telling me someone went in and hung her and the other inmates are staying quiet... Yeah sure thing Irene


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

My opinions are not important, but I'll share them anyway. A person has the legal right to be curt with whomever they like. They also (for now, at least) have the right to smoke in their car. Law enforcement officers have the authority to order you to do things for safety, but they need to be able to back up their actions with valid justifications, not just because they got their ego bruised and were spoiling for a fight. The cop was wrong, and pushed it because he got his feelings hurt and felt like he needed to maintain the upper hand. If he had ignored her attitude, handed over the warning and walked away he would not be under the microscope.

That being said, I always taught my kids this lesson:

When you have the green light and are in the crosswalk as a pedestrian, you LEGALLY have the right of way. However, do not stand there and argue with the cement truck bearing down on you about how you are in the right. It will not end well. You have the right to walk down the street unharassed, but do not turn and argue with the stray dog coming at you baring its teeth and barking; again, it will not end well. Do what you have to do to get out of the situation safely.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> No reason for him to ask her to put out a cigarette.
> No reason to order her to exit the car.
> No probable cause to open her car door and forcibly remove her from the car.
> No probable cause to pull a taser and stick it in her face and order her out of her car.
> ...


Do you know that when you're detained for a criminal offense, you aren't just free to do as you please, right? Asking her to put the Newport down may not be what you like to hear, but nothing was violated in making that request to someone who's detained. This will be a non-issue in any court proceeding. No discipline will be handed out for this. I'm not saying I agree or disagree with it, but some of you are acting like he asked her to take her shirt off. Maybe he's allergic to cigarette smoke.

You may not like the fact that an officer is completely justified in asking someone out of the vehicle because the officer wants them out of the vehicle, but this again will be extraneous in any court proceeding. No discipline will be handed out for this.

The way you throw around probable cause, I'm not convinced you know what it means. Do you know that her traffic offense is a criminal act? Then he has probable cause to forcibly remove her from the vehicle. This will not be disputed against.

I'm not even sure how you're using the word "wrong"? Everything he did was legal (unless he used unreasonable force that we couldn't see). I guess it must be a personal preference thing with you.

I'm merely pointing out the facts of what's legal or not, and what's reasonable. I'm not getting caught up in my personal beliefs so don't confuse that. Just because you don't like the way something sounds or looks doesn't mean someone is going to lose their job or be charged because they didn't deescalate the situation.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

My brother in law is retired LEO and he's allergic to cigarette smoke. 
He did ask her politely and it went downhill from there.
At that point I would have been afraid she'd try to burn me with that cigarette...which hurts like h*ll. 
My 2 cents...she is responsible for her own death, this officer had nothing to do with her decision to kill herself.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Pennsylvania v. Mimms, 434 U.S. 106 (1977), is a United States Supreme Court criminal law decision holding that a police officer ordering a person out of a car following a traffic stop and conducting a pat-down to check for weapons did not violate the Fourth Amendment to the United States Constitution.
In other words...
If a police officer gives you a lawful order to exit your vehicle during the course of a motor vehicle stop and you refuse you are subject to arrest for obstruction. 
Furthermore, if he informs you that you are under arrest and you continue to refuse to exit your vehicle, then you are resisting arrest. 
The side of the road is not the place to fight a law enforcement officer. ​


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

The trooper didn't behave in a very intelligent manner and let his emotions rule this encounter. But, I also agree with everyone else; just be polite to them and do as they ask and you'll normally be fine. 
Been living in Germany for the last 6 months and the cops here are no worries at all. Of course they're dealing with a much more structured, eduacated, well mannered population than what cops in the US have to deal with.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Marlingrinder said:


> The trooper didn't behave in a very intelligent manner and let his emotions rule this encounter. But, I also agree with everyone else; just be polite to them and do as they ask and you'll normally be fine.
> Been living in Germany for the last 6 months and the cops here are no worries at all. Of course they're dealing with a much more structured, eduacated, well mannered population than what cops in the US have to deal with.


I always loved walking against the light at a busy intersection in Germany. The people would shriek and point like the "Village of the Damned".


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yaers ago, I got pulled over while smoking a cigarette (before I quit) the officer asked me to put it out so I threw it out the window. He then tells me that that's littering and I needed to exit the vehicle and pick it up and put it in my ashtray, I did as he said and complied with his instructions was respectful and got left off with a warning for 10 over in a residential area. It's that simple, had she put her cigarette out we likely would not be having this conversation.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I was pulled over by DPS once and the guy was a true SOB! I did ever command he yelled out to me without a peep back to him. At the end he let me go without giving me a ticket. He pulled me over for a trailer inspection. I've been pulled over ~5-6 times by DPS and other than that episode they have been very nice. I don't believe they have ever given me a ticket--a warning--but no ticket. I raised my son and step son that when they are pulled over be very respectful to the police officer because being an a-hole to him or her will not help your situation. Sometimes it's hard but a few moments of biting your tongue is better than taking some silly defensive driving class or sitting in jail.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very simple:
Do as the officer asks you to do
Don't BS with the officer
Provide all credentials
You will be on your way...

Our society today is ABOVE THE LAW and wants to challenge anything that has to do with law. Stop the BS.... This new generation is tearing our country down with the BS of not wanting to comply with anything.


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*SB*

As poorly as the officer performed if i heard the audio correctly as he put his paperwork on the trunk of her car, he was going to give her a warning until she refused every request he asked for. I don't condone the officers actions because he allowed the situation to escalate but she was just going to receive a warning if she just follow directions.

SKelly


----------



## SARDOG (Jul 9, 2006)

*Blnker Use*

I thought using a blinker was a sign of weakness ? Of course suicide is weak also. One has nothing to do with the other. I would sue the hefty trash bag company for $500 which was her bail money.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

speckle-catcher said:


> No reason for him to ask her to put out a cigarette.
> No reason to order her to exit the car.
> No probable cause to open her car door and forcibly remove her from the car.
> No probable cause to pull a taser and stick it in her face and order her out of her car.
> ...


 She commented a criminal offense. He could have tazed her lips closed if he wanted to. Might want to read up on what YOUR rights are AFTER you break the law.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> No reason for him to ask her to put out a cigarette.
> No reason to order her to exit the car.
> No probable cause to open her car door and forcibly remove her from the car.
> No probable cause to pull a taser and stick it in her face and order her out of her car.
> ...


 And what Law School did you attend? I think you have a real problem with those who protect you .

It is quite clear you know very little or nothing at all about Law Enforcement Policies and Procedures.:headknock


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have bashed cops in the past, but look it from my own personal experience now rather than what what I read.

I am 61 and never was a naive angel.
I received my DL on my 16th birthday.
I have driven a LOT, not only personal but also job related.
My estimate is that I have been pulled over a dozen times, mostly by DPS.
Majority resulted in written or verbal warning; all were respectful.
I received one BS ticket by HPD motorcycle cop, but he wasn't rude.
Every other time they had reason to pull me over; usually I had unknowingly been speeding, but fact is I was speeding.
Oops, just remembered, I was thrown in jail for ~ hour in Huntsville for accepting too much change when I bought gas there as a student. 
EVERY cop I have dealt with has been respectful; yes even the one about change in Huntsville.

My point of all of this is to ask here:

Have you _personally_ ever been treated rough and done wrong by a cop?
Please, no uncle's barber's son stories.
I think the number of 2Coolers will give us a big enough base to get a reasonable picture.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

RRbohemian said:


> I was pulled over by DPS once and the guy was a true SOB! I did ever command he yelled out to me without a peep back to him. At the end he let me go without giving me a ticket. He pulled me over for a trailer inspection. I've been pulled over ~5-6 times by DPS and other than that episode they have been very nice. I don't believe they have ever given me a ticket--a warning--but no ticket. I raised my son and step son that when they are pulled over be very respectful to the police officer because being an a-hole to him or her will not help your situation. Sometimes it's hard but a few moments of biting your tongue is better than taking some silly defensive driving class or sitting in jail.


Exactly what I was taught. Even if the cop is being a total d head, I cant imaigine any senario where bringing it to his attention and being one right back could possibly make the situation any better. Unless ofcourse you were trying to push him over the edge in hopes it would all be caught on camera and you were hoping for a little money after suing that awful racist bully


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I have bashed cops in the past, but look it from my own personal experience now rather than what what I read.
> 
> I am 61 and never was a naive angel.
> I received my DL on my 16th birthday.
> ...


I've had my fair share of encounters with traffic cops as well, most of the time I deserved it, I had a couple that I would say were BS tickets but I got away with speeding enough that I'm not too worried about it. I've had some officers that were obviously had the little man syndrome but I've always been polite and respectful, turn off the engine, put the keys on the dash, hands on the top of the steering wheel, yes sir, no sir, may I go into the glove box for my insurance, sir, and they've behaved professionally in return. They're like anyone else, give respect and you'll most likely get treated respectfully. Try to pick a fight and you're going to get one.

As has been said before, the side of the road is not the time to argue your case, the LEO will ALWAYS win the argument there, they have the badge and the gun. I've gotten out of many tickets in the court room, some that quite honestly, I deserved.

Heck, I even got arrested one time by HPD on a failure to appear warrant on a ticket that I'd just not handled. Even those guys were professional in dealing with me.

I think that as a general rule, if a LEO roughs you up, you probably did something to instigate it. Not always, of course, but usually.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Wait for the toxilogical screen results when (or IF) they release the autopsy on her. That may explain several things.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Reel-tor said:


> Wait for the toxilogical screen results when (or IF) they release the autopsy on her. That may explain several things.


#crackheadlivesmatter


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

teeroy said:


> Do you know that when you're detained for a criminal offense, you aren't just free to do as you please, right? Asking her to put the Newport down may not be what you like to hear, but nothing was violated in making that request to someone who's detained. This will be a non-issue in any court proceeding. No discipline will be handed out for this. I'm not saying I agree or disagree with it, but some of you are acting like he asked her to take her shirt off. Maybe he's allergic to cigarette smoke.
> 
> You may not like the fact that an officer is completely justified in asking someone out of the vehicle because the officer wants them out of the vehicle, but this again will be extraneous in any court proceeding. No discipline will be handed out for this.
> 
> ...


I think the reason he was getting her out of the car is because he suspected she may have been hiding something she wasn't supposed to have, maybe drugs or a weapon, due to her overreaction of the situation. How many times have you seen someone start acting strange during a routine traffic stop that ends up having something they shouldn't? For some reason people that are guilty of other things can act weird around cops in otherwise harmless situations. I put this entire episode and how it played out on Ms. Bland. Even when she's getting wrestled to the ground she won't shut up, listen or comply. The officer probably could have kept the situation from escalating so quickly, but it's not a requirement since his fear is the unknown and he has to act how he feels is appropriate for the situation. Again, if she doesn't flip out, this whole episode never happens.

As for her death, I think it will ultimately be determined that she committed suicide. She hanged herself in a single occupancy jail cell three days after the arrest. The traffic stop and resulting arrest had no bearing on her death, other than possible altering her mental state, but that's on her, not anyone else. Her family could be at fault a little bit, too, for failing to come to her aid and bail her out. This could have sent her into a further downward spiral where she felt the only way out was the permanent route. This is speculation on my part, but it does seem to be the modus operandi for some to place blame everywhere except where it actually lies.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

In my younger years I had a lead foot problem, so, was often stopped. I have encounter a couple of bullies that I believe were seeing if I would act out but never by a DPS. In the end after being courteous and compliant with the bullies, they gave me a warning. I was raised to be respectful and obedient to an officer after all they are out there doing a job. I donâ€™t get the people today getting an attitude whenever they're pulled over. Thatâ€™s always been quick ticket to jail.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

NaClH2O said:


> I think the reason he was getting her out of the car is because he suspected she may have been hiding something she wasn't supposed to have, maybe drugs or a weapon, due to her overreaction of the situation. How many times have you seen someone start acting strange during a routine traffic stop that ends up having something they shouldn't? For some reason people that are guilty of other things can act weird around cops in otherwise harmless situations. I put this entire episode and how it played out on Ms. Bland. Even when she's getting wrestled to the ground she won't shut up, listen or comply. The officer probably could have kept the situation from escalating so quickly, but it's not a requirement since his fear is the unknown and he has to act how he feels is appropriate for the situation. Again, if she doesn't flip out, this whole episode never happens.
> 
> As for her death, I think it will ultimately be determined that she committed suicide. She hanged herself in a single occupancy jail cell three days after the arrest. The traffic stop and resulting arrest had no bearing on her death, other than possible altering her mental state, but that's on her, not anyone else. Her family could be at fault a little bit, too, for failing to come to her aid and bail her out. This could have sent her into a further downward spiral where she felt the only way out was the permanent route. This is speculation on my part, but it does seem to be the modus operandi for some to place blame everywhere except where it actually lies.


We've pretty much gone off the deep end when we consider "acting strange" as probable cause, however. Half this board would be on death row if you go there.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> No reason for him to ask her to put out a cigarette.
> No reason to order her to exit the car.
> No probable cause to open her car door and forcibly remove her from the car.
> No probable cause to pull a taser and stick it in her face and order her out of her car.
> ...


SC. well said, but you are wasting your time. i think you know this.

it seems you cant use your words(1st amendment) these days. Or somehow words actually can physically hurt somehow these days, impressively sad. Somehow using words to defend or stand up for yourself, instantly leads into being a escalation, a threat or maybe even a terrorist. And the sheep on the first 4 pages of this thread would seem to agree. Sickening. 
Oh, and a LEO cant possibly cause escalation, correct? WRONG!!! Prime example right here.

About the video. i like how she is already cuffed or detained, he shuts the door of the car, and then goes back around to the lady to do whatever, and then starts complaining about her "resisting arrest"...... :-/ 
she is already in cuffs or a detained state.... how can she then be resisting? Cops way of thinking, dont make me do my job or i will charge you with making me do my job.... too funny.

word to the wise, there is no law stating you can be DETAINED in the state of texas. its either free, or arrested, no in between. At the same time, when situations like this arrise i think it is best to do what they say, because as proven in this situation we are all owned by the badge, law, or state. makes you feel fairly treated and free doesnt it?

rants over.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

teeroy said:


> I'm not even sure how you're using the word "wrong"? Everything he did was legal (unless he used unreasonable force that we couldn't see). I guess it must be a personal preference thing with you.





SURF Buster said:


> It is quite clear you know very little or nothing at all about Law Enforcement Policies and Procedures.:headknock


DPS has already come out and admitted that the officer did not follow proper procedure. So what do you guys think about that?

"We have certain procedures in place, and he did not comply with those procedures," said Steven McCraw, the department director. "One of the many procedures is letting the individual know in terms of what actions are going to be taken."


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Isn't there room in the middle? Could Bland have been more compliant? Sure. Could the officer have been more understanding? Sure. Did both parties need to escalate the emotions during their interaction? No. Plenty of blame to go around in my mind.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> DPS has already come out and admitted that the officer did not follow proper procedure. So what do you guys think about that?
> 
> "We have certain procedures in place, and he did not comply with those procedures," said Steven McCraw, the department director. "One of the many procedures is letting the individual know in terms of what actions are going to be taken."


Probably a cop will clear this question up, but I don't think not following procedure is the same as breaking a law. Not trying to get too picky, but I think he can get in trouble with his agency over breaking procedure even though he didn't do anything criminal.

Some terms I don't like, but life isn't always fair. "Failure to comply" is one of those terms; it makes a cop sound like God. But the way I read laws that get copied and pasted on here, a whole new set of laws applies when a cop pulls you over. Those laws are probably that way to give the cop control of the situation, and hopefully everyone goes home healthy. So long as a cop doesn't take too much advantage of those type laws, I won't get too upset about it. If and when a cop uses the laws that are designed to help them do their law safely to be a bully cop, I get upset.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Many traffic cops are just looking for an excuse to pull someone over. If your license plate light is out they will pull you over. They need probable cause. In NYC they may pull you over and claim you did something wrong just to write a ticket.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> Many traffic cops are just looking for an excuse to pull someone over. If your license plate light is out they will pull you over. They need probable cause. In NYC they may pull you over and claim you did something wrong just to write a ticket.


It's quota they have to meet ($$$$$)! Remember those rubber hoses you ran over! They count how many speeding vehicles and they expect % number of tickets.


----------



## jcareyETexas (Jun 12, 2015)

BullyARed said:


> It's quota they have to meet ($$$$$)! Remember those rubber hoses you ran over! They count how many speeding vehicles and they expect % number of tickets.


They account for numbers not velocity.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

BullyARed said:


> It's quota they have to meet ($$$$$)! Remember those rubber hoses you ran over! They count how many speeding vehicles and they expect % number of tickets.


No they don't have quotas. The hoses don't measure the vehicles speed only how many vehicles. :headknock


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

> An autopsy revealed scars consistent with cutting attempts. An assistant district attorney said preliminary tests found marijuana in Bland's system, although he said investigators had not determined how long it was there or whether it played a role in her death.


 http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/death-sandra-bland-what-we-know-so-far-n396036


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

BullyARed said:


> It's quota they have to meet ($$$$$)! Remember those rubber hoses you ran over! They count how many speeding vehicles and they expect % number of tickets.


So it's people like you that are slowing down across these "speedy hoses"? :headknock I always wondered why, now I know.

PS. One " speedy hose" can't measure speed unless it knows your wheel base.
Two speedy hoses, yes.
:rotfl:


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

If folks watched Chris Rock's Youtube on "How to not Pizz off a Cop", they wouldn't be in the mess they cause. Obviously she is now just a dead dumazz.

ALWAYS do as requested UNLESS you absolutely know 100% your rights-and even then you may get arrested (like the morons that blatantly try to 'test' police with open carry by walking around with a loaded AR/AK-and yes, I fully support the right to own and bear arms but how do I KNOW that the dummy aint some psychonutcase ready to let loose). If I see some weirdo carrying his gun and I was at a restaurant (think Denny's) or Theater-(think Colorado) I'd haul my butt away from any possible nutcase/location as fast as I can. I own plenty of guns, but brandishing them in public I find just idiotic and dangerous-I always watch anyone with a gun-they may not be as safe about it as I am-that goes for deer lease/quail lease-seen folks shot because someone 'knowledgeable' was actually a stupid farking moron.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow, I found a JC post i agree with 100%.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

duckmania said:


> Wow, I found a JC post i agree with 100%.


Yes, but....a bit off topic though!

Back to Bland, it heard a few times in the news stories(take them with a grain), that she suffered from PTSD. Was she a veteran whom had been through combat?


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

mstrelectricman said:


> Yes, but....a bit off topic though!
> 
> Back to Bland, it heard a few times in the news stories(take them with a grain), that she suffered from PTSD. Was she a veteran whom had been through combat?


I gonna guess no on this one.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

el dorado said:


> I gonna guess no on this one.


I would venture that it was due to a loss of a child during childbirth.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

chumy said:


> So it's people like you that are slowing down across these "speedy hoses"? :headknock I always wondered why, now I know.
> 
> PS. One " speedy hose" can't measure speed unless it knows your wheel base.
> Two speedy hoses, yes.
> :rotfl:


No, I just run hard at it at full "throttle" for the hell of it! :rotfl:


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought I read that she was charged with assaulting a peace officer,, and I believe that might have happened when he reached in to get her out, it looked like on the video that she kicked him,,, The thing Im wondering is why didn't someone bail her out of jail ??? I thought is was a 5,000 $ bond, which one of her family members would have had to come up with 500 bucks to the bondsman to get her out ? Guess nobody would help her get out of jail ? She was in jail 3 days....


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

You all sound like a bunch of white guys.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

bigbarr said:


> I thought I read that she was charged with assaulting a peace officer,, and I believe that might have happened when he reached in to get her out, it looked like on the video that she kicked him,,, The thing Im wondering is why didn't someone bail her out of jail ??? I thought is was a 5,000 $ bond, which one of her family members would have had to come up with 500 bucks to the bondsman to get her out ? Guess nobody would help her get out of jail ? She was in jail 3 days....


Did the family just think, oh great, she's in trouble again... Then she hangs herself because no one helped her out and they are up in arms over it? The jail did mess up by not putting her on suicide watch, but she would not have been in that situation head she just listen to the officers commands.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Officer over-reacted and should be fired

I have objected to an officer's judgement of what he deemed to be a traffic violation

Officer said "sign here sir and by signing you're not admitting guilt"

I objected some more while signing it

Officer handed me a ticket and simply said "sir, please drive careful"

And left

Professional, brief, and to the point...and never changed the tone of his voice or demeanor

Given the current climate between Leo and African Americans...this officer should understand the need to de-escalate


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> DPS has already come out and admitted that the officer did not follow proper procedure. So what do you guys think about that?
> 
> "We have certain procedures in place, and he did not comply with those procedures," said Steven McCraw, the department director. "One of the many procedures is letting the individual know in terms of what actions are going to be taken."


I think that since this is being blown out of proportion, DPS officials have scanned every second of that video looking for ANY and ALL policy violations to make sure they're covering their rear end. Did you know they have to wear their hat outside of their vehicle or they risk discipline? Do you think every trooper wears their hat of a traffic stop? Do you think every one of them are disciplined?

From what I now understand he didn't go through the 7 step violator contact, and he didn't inform her of what action he was going to take prior to walking away from her vehicle. These are the most minor of policy violations that would result in a written or verbal reprimand; far from termination.

We have a few hundred pages of policy. And guess what, policies get violated every day. It seems as though they're only enforced when there's an issue arising that has to be looked into.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Officer over-reacted and should be fired


I'll like to know just how exactly he overreacted in the face of provocation he was faced with? He took control of a situation and handled it expeditiously. Better yet, what would have done?


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I know marijuana didn't make her stupid, but this is interesting:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/sandra-bland-had-marijuana-in-her-system-family-attorney/ar-AAdnYMM

I like how the article is sure to remind us in the first sentence that she's black. That's very important here.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

teeroy said:


> I'll like to know just how exactly he overreacted in the face of provocation he was faced with? He took control of a situation and handled it expeditiously. Better yet, what would have done?


 The real "overreaction" is just letting it escalate as it did: taken individually, any action he took was pretty much warranted; however, the entire thing just fed on itself unnecessarily. Just basically a whole stack of individual incidents where he could either just let it slide or show her who's boss and nobody would have cared one way or another: she wasn't having any of the latter, either, so we ended up with a felony charge. The only difference between the two in this particular pissin' match was that the officer probably should have seen where it was going and taken some steps to deescalate the conflict, while she really has neither an obligation, a real interest in, or probably even the behavioral or mental means to do the same. He basically should have kept his grownup hat on a little longer, because it was obvious that she left hers in Illinois if she ever had one.

All things considered, I for one have somewhere between little and no problem with what he did; you know more than anybody how significant that little tidbit probably is.. He made some mistakes, she made some mistakes, but he's the only one getting paid to make an honest effort to not make them..


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

4 years ago I got stopped by DPS on Christmas Day for no turn signal. Got off with a warning. This is a very common stop.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Me...

I would have changed the warning ticket to a citation and write "dnc" (did not cooperate) on the citation so the da and judge would know

Tell her I was changing it

Ignored her ranting

Ask her to sign it...continuing to ignore her ranting

Hand her the citation...telling her to "please be careful driving"

And left

She'd still be alive and it would not be another media story

If a traffic cop can't handle getting fussed at, which I'm sure happens to them everyday without arresting that person

He or she shouldn't be a traffic cop...that's all our over-worked judicial system needs is to be in court dealing with people cussing about getting a traffic ticket


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Officer over-reacted and should be fired
> 
> I have objected to an officer's judgement of what he deemed to be a traffic violation...
> 
> *Given the current climate between Leo and African Americans...this officer should understand the need to de-escalate*


*
*

Huh? The current climate? There are laws. They are not subject to enforcement based on any media fueled hype.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Jamie said:


> Officer over-reacted and should be fired
> 
> I have objected to an officer's judgement of what he deemed to be a traffic violation
> 
> ...




Po-Po don't profile, cause profiling is wrong.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

IMO - he extended the stop beyond what was necessary to effectuate the stop - this is in direct conflict with the majority opinion issued by SCOTUS in the Rodriguez V United States case earlier this year.

he could have ignored her not putting out the cigarette, said "sign here for your warning" (TXDPS requires the violator to sign a warning) and sent her about her business.

instead - he chose to extend the stop.

I hope he gets slapped with a lawsuit for violation of Constitutional rights.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

speckle-catcher said:


> IMO - he extended the stop beyond what was necessary to effectuate the stop - this is in direct conflict with the majority opinion issued by SCOTUS in the Rodriguez V United States case earlier this year.
> 
> he could have ignored her not putting out the cigarette, said "sign here for your warning" (TXDPS requires the violator to sign a warning) and sent her about her business.
> 
> ...


 He extended the stop cause he smelled something funny. 
See Tox report. 
Your last sentence is sad3sm


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

speckle-catcher said:


> IMO - he extended the stop beyond what was necessary to effectuate the stop - this is in direct conflict with the majority opinion issued by SCOTUS in the Rodriguez V United States case earlier this year.
> 
> he could have ignored her not putting out the cigarette, said "sign here for your warning" (TXDPS requires the violator to sign a warning) and sent her about her business.
> 
> ...


 Why should he ignore her not putting out the cigarette? The problem we have right now is allowing everybody to ignore what they don't like. She showed extreme stupidity in refusing to step out of the car and the escalation is on her!!!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Me...
> 
> I would have changed the warning ticket to a citation and write "dnc" (did not cooperate) on the citation so the da and judge would know
> 
> ...


 Suppose you would have given her a dozen roses for the road also, you need a education.:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

chumy said:


> *He extended the stop cause he smelled something funny*.
> See Tox report.
> Your last sentence is sad3sm


BS, BS, BS - covering his backside.

if he "smelled something funny" - why wasn't that on the video?

"What's that smell? Do you have marijuana in the car?"

see how that works?

If he smelled it, he would have said it and then asked to search.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

(Grin)

Well, the education/punishment he gave that woman on that traffic stop will likely result in a civil lawsuit against the TXDPS, the officer, and the entity running the jail

Resulting in each of those parties named in the lawsuit hiring expensive attorneys that a large portion of which you and I will be paying for

That will be some expensive education


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> IMO - he extended the stop beyond what was necessary to effectuate the stop - this is in direct conflict with the majority opinion issued by SCOTUS in the Rodriguez V United States case earlier this year.
> 
> he could have ignored her not putting out the cigarette, said "sign here for your warning" (TXDPS requires the violator to sign a warning) and sent her about her business.
> 
> ...


There ya go. A voice of reason. An officer makes a valid traffic stop, handles his job and now you want his career ruined because of an idiot. Seems legit.

Asking her to exit the vehicle to finish the warning citation is a FAR cry from what the case law is referring to in being unreasonable detention. Then once he tells her she's under arrest the time limit issue is done.



Jamie said:


> (Grin)
> 
> Well, the education/punishment he gave that woman on that traffic stop will likely result in a civil lawsuit against the TXDPS, the officer, and the entity running the jail
> 
> ...


HIGHLY doubt anyone gets a pay day. Sure they can sue, but I'd be real surprised if this goes anywhere. We have two small policy violations on the officer's part.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

This whole situation is retarded. She was mentally ill, bad things happen sometimes. I doubt this was her first attempt at suicide. It was her first successful one. Her family was fed up with her carp. That's why they didn't bail her out. None of her friends did either. She broke the law, got an attitude because she's black. Because all white cops are evil, and out to kill blacks. The DPS officer didn't feel like hearing her carp. He gave her a chance, she got belligerent. He doesn't have to put up with that, and didn't. She goes to jail. I guess she must have had some weed stuck up somewhere. Ate it, freaked out, her mental illness pushed her over the edge.

Now the family is looking for their lottery payout. Why? Because that's what they expect in this P.C. world. If they gave 2 squirts about her. They would have bailed her out. Now this is also being investigated as a murder? Oh I forgot. She was a powerful drug cartel kingpin. Or had hidden evidence of the JFK murder... She killed herself. No jailer would kill her. 

Quit blaming the police on this. It wasn't his fault. He'll probably lose his job. Because of P.C. bull dung. She had the problem.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

No matter what action a person takes, there will always be those who find fault.

Let's turn this around with an example of what I mean. Let's say the cop kisses her arse and let's her act as she pleases, then a few minutes later she goes wacko and kills Sholandra. There would be those who said "Sholandra would be alive if that cop did his job and locked up that crazy Sandra Bland. He was a trained professional and should have seen the obvious signs. Sholandra is dead because of that cop."

Maybe I am over simplifying this, but since any situation can be looked at from different angles, I think a cop basically has to go by the law. Law is generally cut and dried (black & white okay to say?). What is the real reason Sandra Bland is dead?


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

speckle-catcher said:


> I hope he gets slapped with a lawsuit for violation of Constitutional rights.


That has to be one of the dumbest things I've ever read. Care to elaborate on which constitutional right was violated?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

The autopsy came out - I looked back several pages and didn't see it, so I'll put the link and headlines below. It looks like she may have been unstable enough that de-escalating could have been difficult, without the benefit of hindsight. Not saying he couldn't have done it, or that he should have recognized that she was mentally unstable and not just garden variety belligerent. It's a shame she is dead, and that it started as a failure to signal. But it wasn't her failure to signal that caused her death, like some are saying.

One thing I will say - the feds are all about taking guns away from mentally unstable people. How about cars? They are about as dangerous as anything gets, and kill a LOT more people every year than guns.

Suicide: Sandra Bland's autopsy concludes death by hanging and also reveals 30 healing cuts on her wrist, large amounts of marijuana in her blood and NO signs she was attacked or murdered in jail

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...MARIJUANA-inside-jail-died.html#ixzz3gkekBFbM


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> No matter what action a person takes, there will always be those who find fault.
> 
> Let's turn this around with an example of what I mean. Let's say the cop kisses her arse and let's her act as she pleases, then a few minutes later she goes wacko and kills Sholandra. There would be those who said "Sholandra would be alive if that cop did his job and locked up that crazy Sandra Bland. He was a trained professional and should have seen the obvious signs. Sholandra is dead because of that cop."
> 
> Maybe I am over simplifying this, but since any situation can be looked at from different angles, I think a cop basically has to go by the law. Law is generally cut and dried _*(black & white okay to say?*_). What is the real reason Sandra Bland is dead?


Oh HE!! no, you can't use either of those words. I'm calling someone!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Jamie said:


> Me...
> 
> I would have changed the warning ticket to a citation and write "dnc" (did not cooperate) on the citation so the da and judge would know
> 
> ...


So, until she signs the ticket she is still legally under arrest. When the ticket is signed you are agreeing to appear in court to be tried for your criminal offense. If you don't sign the ticket, you are to be detained. Until you are tried for your criminal offense.

What are you going to do if she refuses to sign it? How many offers do you give her? When you sign up as LEO, does that contract include you to become a human rug?


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Billygoat said:


> That has to be one of the dumbest things I've ever read. Care to elaborate on which constitutional right was violated?





JFolm said:


> So, until she signs the ticket she is still legally under arrest. When the ticket is signed you are agreeing to appear in court to be tried for your criminal offense. If you don't sign the ticket, you are to be detained. Until you are tried for your criminal offense.
> 
> What are you going to do if she refuses to sign it? How many offers do you give her? When you sign up as LEO, does that contract include you to become a human rug?


Jamie thinks you should just let the person who's pulled over control the scene.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> If he smelled it, he would have said it and then asked to search.


You did notice that they locals did search the car prior to having it towed right?



teeroy said:


> Jamie thinks you should just let the person who's pulled over control the scene.


It must be an Austin mentality thing... LOL!!!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Just saw on Fox where another person in a Harris County jail committed suicide today,,, An Asian man, hung himself with his pants,,,,,


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm willing to bet that there won't be any activists creating hashtags like #asianlivesmatter or threatening lawsuits, riots, etc. 

Asians have more pride & common sense than to act that way...


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> I'm willing to bet that there won't be any activists creating hashtags like #asianlivesmatter or threatening lawsuits, riots, etc.
> 
> Asians have more pride & common sense than to act that way...


Im wondering what the family will say now,,, that the Harris County jailers killed this guy to help cover the death of their daughter ? Since they think her death was a murder


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

MarkU said:


> This whole situation is retarded. She was mentally ill, bad things happen sometimes. I doubt this was her first attempt at suicide. It was her first successful one. Her family was fed up with her carp. That's why they didn't bail her out. None of her friends did either. She broke the law, got an attitude because she's black. Because all white cops are evil, and out to kill blacks. The DPS officer didn't feel like hearing her carp. He gave her a chance, she got belligerent. He doesn't have to put up with that, and didn't. She goes to jail. I guess she must have had some weed stuck up somewhere. Ate it, freaked out, her mental illness pushed her over the edge.
> 
> Now the family is looking for their lottery payout. Why? Because that's what they expect in this P.C. world. If they gave 2 squirts about her. They would have bailed her out. Now this is also being investigated as a murder? Oh I forgot. She was a powerful drug cartel kingpin. Or had hidden evidence of the JFK murder... She killed herself. No jailer would kill her.
> 
> Quit blaming the police on this. It wasn't his fault. He'll probably lose his job. Because of P.C. bull dung. She had the problem.


In a nutshell, that's what happened.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Why pull her out of the car?-- seems to me she is pizzed him off and he rose to the bait-- what are you supposed to say-- thanks for the stop officer??? I mean really--he baited her-- why you mad??? she said why she was and why-- he then got a little offended-- I have the right to stop you-- you failed to signal a lane change- (begin cop power trip here-- he gets upset that she could be upset) she lit the cig and then he said please put it out-- and she got mouthy because she was pizzed -- not smart-- but hey its a little understandable in the face of this stupid stop.
Then she did some really stupid stuff because she lost her ever loving mind-and he did what he was supposed to do
Both people in my opinion acted like fools -- period
Lady for not being respectful -- and the cop for being an egomaniac - he wanted her to bow down it seems to me-- he baited her and then when she didn't bow-- he escalated it--my opinion -- slap cop on wrist-- but tell him he needs to check his attitiude--
tough job I know-- but he singed up for it-- anytime you deal with the public it can be painful--
If he had been a little less looking for a fight and on the power trip i see alot of cops on-- like I can speed my *** off-- but don't u do it because I am a cop! -- I think this would be a non-issue-- but he wanted her to RESPECT HIS AUTHORITY! (cartman voice) and she was bat zhit crazy and possibly on pharmaceuticals of some derivation 
my .02 -- out


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

teeroy said:


> We have a few hundred pages of policy. And guess what, policies get violated every day. It seems as though they're only enforced when there's an issue arising that has to be looked into.





teeroy said:


> I'll like to know just how exactly he overreacted in the face of provocation he was faced with? He took control of a situation and handled it expeditiously. Better yet, what would have done?


What provocation? He asked the driver what her problem was and she told him. He did not like the answer. If stopped, you have no duty to be courteous to an officer, however the officer does have a duty to remain professional throughout the entire encounter regardless of attitude.

It would be like asking your girlfriend if she was mad and you knew it. Are you mad? Are you mad?

I suppose you are in law enforcement because you have said we a couple of times. Is this why you are defending the LEO so much. You admit that policies get broken everyday. But, policy was spot on when she refused to put out the cigarette, he had to take control of the situation. I guess it is up to the individual officer to decide when they should follow policy.

Take a step back and look at the video again. La di frickin dah, she did not signal when changing lanes. She admitted in the video that she moved over for the LEO.

You have shared many technical facts about policy, procedure etc. Don't you think the LEO would go back and do things differently if he could, like George McFly?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Why pull her out of the car?-- seems to me she is pizzed him off and he rose to the bait-- what are you supposed to say-- thanks for the stop officer??? I mean really--he baited her-- why you mad??? she said why she was and why-- he then got a little offended-- I have the right to stop you-- you failed to signal a lane change- (begin cop power trip here-- he gets upset that she could be upset) she lit the cig and then he said please put it out-- and she got mouthy because she was pizzed -- not smart-- but hey its a little understandable in the face of this stupid stop.
> Then she did some really stupid stuff because she lost her ever loving mind-and he did what he was supposed to do
> Both people in my opinion acted like fools -- period
> Lady for not being respectful -- and the cop for being an egomaniac - he wanted her to bow down it seems to me-- he baited her and then when she didn't bow-- he escalated it--my opinion -- slap cop on wrist-- but tell him he needs to check his attitiude--
> ...


Regardless of who is right or wrong in this thing:

If a cop doesn't have the right to pull someone over for failure to signal, then we need to get rid of the **** law. This business of people (and the media) suggesting that some laws are not worthy of enforcing is getting out of hand. It was called Salutary Neglect in Colonial times, and it had a lot to do with starting a revolution.

Enforce the laws, or get rid of them. It's really bad to train a generation to believe that they get to pick and choose.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Why pull her out of the car?-- seems to me she is pizzed him off and he rose to the bait-- what are you supposed to say-- thanks for the stop officer??? I mean really--he baited her-- why you mad??? she said why she was and why-- he then got a little offended-- I have the right to stop you-- you failed to signal a lane change- (begin cop power trip here-- he gets upset that she could be upset) she lit the cig and then he said please put it out-- and she got mouthy because she was pizzed -- not smart-- but hey its a little understandable in the face of this stupid stop.
> Then she did some really stupid stuff because she lost her ever loving mind-and he did what he was supposed to do
> Both people in my opinion acted like fools -- period
> Lady for not being respectful -- and the cop for being an egomaniac - he wanted her to bow down it seems to me-- he baited her and then when she didn't bow-- he escalated it--my opinion -- slap cop on wrist-- but tell him he needs to check his attitiude--
> ...


I agree with this 100%.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Partial Transcript:

As the video begins, trooper Brian Encinia has a routine exchange with Bland when he takes her driver's license. After he goes back to her car and returns the license, the conversation grows heated:

TROOPER: "You OK?"

BLAND: "I'm waiting on you. This is your job. I'm waiting on you. What do you want me to do?"

TROOPER: "You seem very irritated."

BLAND: "I am. I really am. Because of what I've been stopped and am getting a ticket for. I've been getting out of the way. You've been speeding up, so I move over and you stop me. So yeah, I am a little irritated. But that didn't stop you from giving me a ticket."

TROOPER: "Are you done?"

BLAND: "You asked me what was wrong and I told you. So now I'm done, yeah."

TROOPER: "OK, OK."

(Pause)

TROOPER: "Do you mind putting out your cigarette, please?"

BLAND: "I'm in my car. Why do I have to put out my cigarette?"

TROOPER: "Well, you can step out now."

BLAND: "I don't have to step on out."

TROOPER: "Step out of the car."

(He opens the driver's side door.)

BLAND: "No, you don't have the right."

TROOPER: "Step out of the car!"

BLAND: "You don't have the right to do that."

TROOPER: "I do have the right. Now step out or I'll remove you."

BLAND: "I am getting removed for failure to signal?"

TROOPER: "Step out or I'll remove you. I'm giving you a lawful order. Get out of the car now or I'm going to remove you."

BLAND: "I'm calling my lawyer."

TROOPER: "I'm going to yank you out of here."

BLAND: "OK, you're going to yank me out of the car?"

TROOPER: "Get out!" (reaching into the car)

BLAND: "Don't touch me!"

TROOPER: "Get out of the car!"

BLAND: "Don't touch me. I am not under arrest. You don't have the right to touch me."

TROOPER: "You are under arrest."

BLAND: "I'm under arrest for what?"

(Trooper radios for backup.)

TROOPER: "Get out of the car! Get out of the car now!"

BLAND: "Am I being apprehended? Did you try to give me a ticket?"

TROOPER: "Get out of the car!"

BLAND: "Why am I being apprehended? You done opened my car door. So you're going to drag me out of my own car?"

TROOPER: "Get out of the car! I will light you up! Get out!"

BLAND: (Stepping out, holding phone) "Wow. Wow. You're doing all this for a failure to signal?"

TROOPER: "Get over there!" (Directing her to the side of the road)

BLAND: "Right. Yeah, let's take this to court."

TROOPER: "Get off the phone!"

BLAND: "I'm off the phone. I'm making a record."

TROOPER: "Put the phone down."

(Now off-camera)

BLAND: "Are you feeling good about yourself? Are you feeling good about yourself? For a failure to signal, you're feeling good about yourself."

TROOPER: "Turn around. Turn around now! Put your hands behind your back and turn around now!"


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Game set match


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

What some of you seem to be saying is if YOU get pulled over and you don't like the way you are being treated you have every right to act like this and you expect no consequences? Take a step back and look at what your saying, what's next? Well I didn't like the cop so I hit him and he didn't do anything about it because it is my right to act how I want and I don't have to listen to anyone in a position of authority. Hello marshal law.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

pocjetty said:


> Regardless of who is right or wrong in this thing:
> 
> If a cop doesn't have the right to pull someone over for failure to signal, then we need to get rid of the **** law. This business of people (and the media) suggesting that some laws are not worthy of enforcing is getting out of hand. It was called Salutary Neglect in Colonial times, and it had a lot to do with starting a revolution.
> 
> Enforce the laws, or get rid of them. It's really bad to train a generation to believe that they get to pick and choose.


I think POCJ put it very well above. I have thought this specifically, and somewhat alluded to it with my "cut and dried" remark earlier. I really feel this is as the root of this debate and problem. We have a much better chance of going forward with the current rules and laws and try to weed out "bad apple cops" than we do if we let everyone pick and choose what laws they want to abide by and expect cops to not do anything. By that, I don't mean that I consider this DPS trooper as a bad apple, because I don't have nearly enough facts to begin to judge him. We must have cut and dried rules though. Court is where the determination is made, not on the roadside.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

How can any rational person who listens to the complete tape think that no matter if the officer asked "pretty please" that this would have ended differently? This woman was out of it and would not have done anything she was asked to do.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^I agree.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

old 37 said:


> How can any rational person who listens to the complete tape think that no matter if the officer asked "pretty please" that this would have ended differently? This woman was out of it and would not have done anything she was asked to do.


Well she pulled over, she gave her license (would not have done anything?) Complete tape is very different then the tape up to the point of the cigarette request.

I am pro PoPo big time but sticking to my guns! If a Texas State Trooper ever asks me to put out my cigar, I will comply.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> What provocation? He asked the driver what her problem was and she told him. He did not like the answer. If stopped, you have no duty to be courteous to an officer, however the officer does have a duty to remain professional throughout the entire encounter regardless of attitude.


Especially now with what we knoe, you'd be crazy to think that wasn't a provocation. She knew what she was doing.

Departments have policies about being courteous. An officer has no duty or statutory requirement to be polite, especially when met with hostility.

I will say that when he said "Are you done?", that was the wrong thing to say. It wasn't needed. And it didn't do anything to make himself seem like the bigger person. It was a smart-elek remark. But it isn't illegal. A policy violation? That's a stretch.



Zeitgeist said:


> It would be like asking your girlfriend if she was mad and you knew it. Are you mad? Are you mad?


Yes, it was uncalled for. It still doesn't mean that she doesn't have to exit the vehicle when asked to exit.



Zeitgeist said:


> I suppose you are in law enforcement because you have said we a couple of times. Is this why you are defending the LEO so much. You admit that policies get broken everyday. But, policy was spot on when she refused to put out the cigarette, he had to take control of the situation. I guess it is up to the individual officer to decide when they should follow policy.


Regardless of what pays my bills, you don't need to have an in depth knowledge about workings of law enforcement to believe that this lady got exactly what she had coming as far as an arrest for a traffic offense.

There are many policies that have been in effect for a long time, and they don't account for every situation. I have a few good examples.

We have a policy that says we shall submit a DVD of the traffic stop when evidence is seized. A coworker had a drug paraphernalia case and didn't submit the video. The supervisor told him he needed to submit a video. Our city prosecutor can access our videos from her laptop. Why burn a DVD (waste of a DVD and time), that the prosecutor isn't going to go get out of evidence anyways? We don't have to burn them for city charges now.

We're supposed to wear seat belts when operating a city owned vehicle. What if I'm creeping through a neighborhood responding to a vehicle burglar call? They like to run from the police. Not all officers have their seat belt on if there's a good chance they're about to jump out of the vehicle and possibly chase after someone.

DPS is supposed to go through a "7 step violator contact" when making a traffic stop. What if the trooper is interrupted before he can finish? Should he or she be disciplined?



Zeitgeist said:


> Take a step back and look at the video again. La di frickin dah, she did not signal when changing lanes. She admitted in the video that she moved over for the LEO.


She committed an arrestable offense. You'd be surprised who's out there violating minor traffic laws. Timotyh McVeigh was pulled over for his license plate. State Troopers enforce the transportation code and make lots of contacts; Failing to signal a lane change often leads to accidents. Regardless, she was going to get a warning.



Zeitgeist said:


> You have shared many technical facts about policy, procedure etc. Don't you think the LEO would go back and do things differently if he could, like George McFly?


I bet he would have not asked her "Are you done yet?" Although not being in violation of anything, perception is reality. Regardless of how polite he was leading up to that one question (in my opinion), he's now labeled as a rude idiot.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

old 37 said:


> How can any rational person who listens to the complete tape think that no matter if the officer asked "pretty please" that this would have ended differently? This woman was out of it and would not have done anything she was asked to do.


She was on a mission. I'm willing to bet she knew he was there and was trying to get pulled over.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

teeroy said:


> Regardless of what pays my bills, you don't need to have an in depth knowledge about workings of law enforcement to believe that this lady got exactly what she had coming as far as an arrest for a traffic offense.


What department do you work for? LOL!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

teeroy said:


> Especially now with what we knoe, you'd be crazy to think that wasn't a provocation. She knew what she was doing.


This crazy gal with all her mental issues is that smart and calculative?

Maybe she was bipolar. Mel Gibson made some great movies and he is supposedly bipolar. Also; Elvis, Beethoven, Van Gogh.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

She was pretty adamant about yelling "Let's do this, let's go to court."


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

teeroy said:


> She was on a mission. I'm willing to bet she knew he was there and was trying to get pulled over.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is the video again, the first person stopped was asked the same question, "Are you OK?" She obviously answered correctly.


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

Some of the statements on this thread are downright shameful. Especially those that belittle the death of this lady. Come on guys, we are better than that. 

I support the police. They have a difficult job and there are many good, ethical, law enforcement officers in Texas who perform their duties in a very professional manner. Unfortunately, this officerâ€™s conduct is indefensible. From viewing the video, it is clear that he ordered her out of the car solely because she did not comply with his order to put out her cigarette. 
Why would that be a lawful order? Did the legislature authorize police officers to create a new crime of no smoking in your own car? Could he order you to spit out your gum? Comb you hair? Sit up straight? Was he in fear of being burned? After she was carted off, he sure spent a lot of time in the video justifying his actions. He never said he was afraid he would be burned by the cigarette. He did not have any fear of the cigarette when he returned to the car and asked her why she was aggravated. I wonder if she was smoking when he first pulled her over. If so, he was not concerned with the cigarette during his first approach to the car when he was getting her driverâ€™s license. Moreover, he did not show any concern when he opened the car door and tried to unbuckle her seat belt and drag her out of the car. The only time he raised the issue of the cigarette was after he got an answer he did not like. That answer was to a question he asked.

Did he order her out of the car out of concerns for his own safety? I find it telling that he had no problem with her sitting in the car when he first talked to her and that he had no problem with her sitting in the car when he returned to give her the ticket. It was only after she questioned his authority to order her to put out her cigarette while she was sitting in her own car that he ordered her out of the car. 

This is what I see on the video. A police officer who did not like being told by the driver that she was upset that she changed lanes to get out of his way on his fast approach and got pulled over for no signal. His ego got to him and he wanted to get back at her. There was no reason for him to order her to put out the cigarette, except for the purpose of pushing her around. There was no reason to order her out of her car when he did, except for the purpose of pushing her around. Once out of the car, he placed her out of view of the dash cam. (I am sure all police officers know exactly where they will no longer be on the camera.) At this location he could rough her up a bit and there would be no video evidence to contradict his story of what happened. If she reacts to his actions, then he can claim she was resisting arrest and assaulted him. We donâ€™t know what happened off camera. We do know that the officer should know what would be in view and out of view of the camera. He could have moved her into view of the camera or at least request that she move into view of the camera. After all, that is why he has the camera in the first place â€" to record what happened. I bet she would have wanted to be on camera. He did neither.

In addition, his credibility is greatly impaired. Later on in the video, he states that he wanted to get her out of the car to calm her down. It is clear to see that his shouting at her, manhandling and threats to â€œlight her upâ€ were not designed to calm her down. 

The ladyâ€™s verbal outburst are immaterial. They occurred after he said he was arresting her for not getting out of the car. Prior to that she was quite in control of herself even though she was ticked off about getting pulled over. He asked her why she was irritated. She told him succinctly and politely. He did not like the answer and started his muscle tactics.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

ACC said:


> Some of the statements on this thread are downright shameful. Especially those that belittle the death of this lady. Come on guys, we are better than that.
> 
> I support the police. They have a difficult job and there are many good, ethical, law enforcement officers in Texas who perform their duties in a very professional manner. Unfortunately, this officerâ€™s conduct is indefensible. From viewing the video, it is clear that he ordered her out of the car solely because she did not comply with his order to put out her cigarette.
> Why would that be a lawful order? Did the legislature authorize police officers to create a new crime of no smoking in your own car? Could he order you to spit out your gum? Comb you hair? Sit up straight? Was he in fear of being burned? After she was carted off, he sure spent a lot of time in the video justifying his actions. He never said he was afraid he would be burned by the cigarette. He did not have any fear of the cigarette when he returned to the car and asked her why she was aggravated. I wonder if she was smoking when he first pulled her over. If so, he was not concerned with the cigarette during his first approach to the car when he was getting her driverâ€™s license. Moreover, he did not show any concern when he opened the car door and tried to unbuckle her seat belt and drag her out of the car. The only time he raised the issue of the cigarette was after he got an answer he did not like. That answer was to a question he asked.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

ACC just nailed it! Bunch a farkin ********, if this was your 105 pound blue eyed, blond haired daughter you would be livid regardless of her behavior!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ACC said:


> Some of the statements on this thread are downright shameful. Especially those that belittle the death of this lady. Come on guys, we are better than that.
> 
> I support the police. They have a difficult job and there are many good, ethical, law enforcement officers in Texas who perform their duties in a very professional manner. Unfortunately, this officerâ€™s conduct is indefensible. From viewing the video, it is clear that he ordered her out of the car solely because she did not comply with his order to put out her cigarette.
> Why would that be a lawful order? Did the legislature authorize police officers to create a new crime of no smoking in your own car? Could he order you to spit out your gum? Comb you hair? Sit up straight? Was he in fear of being burned? After she was carted off, he sure spent a lot of time in the video justifying his actions. He never said he was afraid he would be burned by the cigarette. He did not have any fear of the cigarette when he returned to the car and asked her why she was aggravated. I wonder if she was smoking when he first pulled her over. If so, he was not concerned with the cigarette during his first approach to the car when he was getting her driverâ€™s license. Moreover, he did not show any concern when he opened the car door and tried to unbuckle her seat belt and drag her out of the car. The only time he raised the issue of the cigarette was after he got an answer he did not like. That answer was to a question he asked.
> ...





teeroy said:


> Regardless of what pays my bills, *you don't need to have an in depth knowledge about workings of law enforcement to believe that this lady got exactly what she had coming as far as an arrest for a traffic offense.
> 
> * *She committed an arrestable offense.* You'd be surprised who's out there violating minor traffic laws. Timotyh McVeigh was pulled over for his license plate. State Troopers enforce the transportation code and make lots of contacts; Failing to signal a lane change often leads to accidents. Regardless, she was going to get a warning.
> 
> I bet he would have not asked her "Are you done yet?" Although not being in violation of anything, perception is reality. Regardless of how polite he was leading up to that one question (in my opinion),* he's now labeled as a rude idiot.*


exactly what she had coming?

I'm pretty sure all traffic violations are an arrestable offense until you sign the ticket as a promise to appear. Don't make yourself out to be a master detective there Skippy. It's just a moving violation.

Rude? Maybe. Inexperienced? Yes. Rookie? Definitely. Ego problem? Yep. Anger management issues? You betcha.

I sure hope you're a better cop on the streets than you are on the internet - because in here...you suck.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> What department do you work for? LOL!


We can talk about it at Brad's next fish fry if you're there.



Zeitgeist said:


> This crazy gal with all her mental issues is that smart and calculative?
> .


She was a civil rights activist and told the officer that she saw him..



Zeitgeist said:


> ACC just nailed it! Bunch a farkin ********, if this was your 105 pound blue eyed, blond haired daughter you would be livid regardless of her behavior!


No, I'd teach her how to act and then take her car away from her.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> exactly what she had coming?
> 
> I'm pretty sure all traffic violations are an arrestable offense until you sign the ticket as a promise to appear. Don't make yourself out to be a master detective there Skippy. It's just a moving violation.
> 
> ...


What if I told you that someone's behavior could dictate the way a traffic stop concluded?

This isn't even worth my time anymore. Get back to this one when this is all over with.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Autopsy results confirm no signs of homicide. - http://kxan.com/2015/07/23/prosecutor-blands-autopsy-revealed-no-evidence-of-homicide/


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1168639983152111&id=238619296154189&_rdr

Activist is right. This explains her reasoning behind throwing a fit, because she was pulled over by "a racist white cop that thinks black life's don't matter" had it been a black cop does anyone think we would be here?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

i'm not saying that the cop did not have attitude problems, things could've been handled differently. when you look at the situation as a whole she was never going to back down and neither was he, if she were to have back down she would have looked weak in her eyes.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

teeroy said:


> We can talk about it at Brad's next fish fry if you're there.


Ha ha! Small world isn't it? :brew2:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

John_B_1 said:


> i'm not saying that the cop did not have attitude problems, things could've been handled differently. when you look at the situation as a whole she was never going to back down and neither was he, if she were to have back down she would have looked weak in her eyes.


 The only problem is that he's supposed to be enough of a professional to not get sucked into a pissin' match like that. She's just a punk, punks do that. He should be able to keep his adult hat on all the time and not just get into this kind of vindictive silliness.

The real ironic thing about this is that he is likely to have been doing this kind of childish silliness every day, and a whole lot of other cops do too: now because of an an incidentally connected suicide, he's got the "racist oppressive cop level IV" label tatooed across his forehead and has by extension put that on every DPS officer in the state as well. I hope he's happy.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> The only problem is that he's supposed to be enough of a professional to not get sucked into a pissin' match like that. She's just a punk, punks do that. He should be able to keep his adult hat on all the time and not just get into this kind of vindictive silliness.
> 
> The real ironic thing about this is that he is likely to have been doing this kind of childish silliness every day, and a whole lot of other cops do too: now because of an an incidentally connected suicide, he's got the "racist oppressive cop level IV" label tatooed across his forehead and has by extension put that on every DPS officer in the state as well. I hope he's happy.


 I disagree with the last part because backing down from these "retards" is what has gotten us in the mess we are in, as they will take and take. He could have said "pretty please" and nothing would have changed.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Ha ha! Small world isn't it? :brew2:


Wait, I meant


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

old 37 said:


> I disagree, gotten us in the mess we are in, as they will take and take. He could have said "pretty please" and nothing would have changed.


 The problem was that there was no point where he couldn't just walk away, right up until he drove it into an assault. He would have really gotten his point across better by just acting like a professional, taking care of the paperwork, and sending her on his way: ten minutes later she would have cooled down, and he wouldn't be the target of an international civil rights crusade. Putting out a cigarette? really? Just put down the warning book, pick up the ticket book, write 'non-cooperative" or whatever they put on the ticket, shake your head and walk off. He's under no obligation to "win" each and every argument, and the only "win" here would be to just write the ticket, hand it to her, give her a "have a nice day" and let her drive off. Anybody that puts "winning" above basic discretion and common sense probably doesn't have the mentality to be a police officer. He drove it to that point unnecessarily and the entire LE and judicial system is suffering because of it.

Anybody that gets into a conflict and just defaults to acting like a badass instead of resolving the conflict really shouldn't be wearing a badge.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> ACC just nailed it! Bunch a farkin ********, if this was your 105 pound blue eyed, blond haired daughter you would be livid regardless of her behavior!


First of all, your imagery is straight from "The Lincoln Lawyer". You should at least credit Matthew McConaughey. And I would go lightly with the "*******" comments, or assertions that people's reactions are racially based.

I can feel you bowing up, as you read this. So I tell you what - I'm posting a video below that is 100x worse than the Sandra Bland incident. The comments I read about it were exactly the same - some defended the cop, and some said he didn't like having his authority questioned. The only difference is that nobody claimed that it was racial. Why? Because the kid was white. And the ONLY reason race is being brought up in the Bland case is that she was black, so it's automatic. Watch the video, read the comments, and check yourself.

(Disclaimer: the video is very graphic. I thought about posting it before, but the kid gets killed, and I didn't feel right about it. Maybe it serves a purpose here.)






For those who don't want to watch: A 17 year-old boy flashes his lights at a vehicle, because its lights are blinding. It was a cop, and he pulls the kid over. The kid follows many of the rules that all the attorneys give, for being pulled over - window half way down, ask if you are being detained, etc. The cop admits that other cars have been flashing him, and says it's because his cruiser is new. The boy gets ordered out of the car, eventually complies, gets tasered, and winds up dead. 100X worse than Sandra Bland. NO moral outrage around the country.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

_Anybody that gets into a conflict and just defaults to acting like a badass instead of resolving the conflict really shouldn't be wearing a badge._

Yep, but it happens too often in smaller towns.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> . And I would go lightly with the "*******" comments, or assertions that people's reactions are racially based.
> 
> I can feel you bowing up, as you read this. .


LOL! You don't know me at all or have a clue. I am the least racially biased person you will ever meet in your life. Don't get offended now, were you home schooled?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

The DPS cop acted more like a local ******* cop. The DPS I have dealt with are extremely professional. Almost expressionless. He lost his composure and escalated the situation. Something you would not expect from a DPS officer. She was an aggitated idiot. You **** a cop off, there is a very good chance you will be going to jail. Thats the way it is and always has been.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> LOL! You don't know me at all or have a clue. I am the least racially biased person you will ever meet in your life. Don't get offended now, were you home schooled?


Deflection. Doesn't fool anyone but you. Did you watch the video? Or is it impossible for you to admit the possibility that you might be wrong about something?

YOU told people that they would have reacted differently, if Sandra Bland would have been white. YOU called other people racist, and YOU don't know anything about THEM. You did exactly the thing you're ****ed about right now. You may refuse to see it, but everyone else does.

BTW - if you read really, really carefully (try hard now) I never said you were being racially biased. Odd reaction to something that wasn't even there.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> Deflection. Doesn't fool anyone but you. Did you watch the video? Or is it impossible for you to admit the possibility that you might be wrong about something?
> 
> YOU told people that they would have reacted differently, if Sandra Bland would have been white. YOU called other people racist, and YOU don't know anything about THEM. You did exactly the thing you're ****ed about right now. You may refuse to see it, but everyone else does.


Ha ha! You are an idiot. Look at my posts and please tell me when the word white was posted? Are you going to get offended again and stay off 2Cool for a month? You a baby 

But I do agree with your flounder philosophy.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

ACC said:


> Some of the statements on this thread are downright shameful. Especially those that belittle the death of this lady. Come on guys, we are better than that.
> 
> I support the police. They have a difficult job and there are many good, ethical, law enforcement officers in Texas who perform their duties in a very professional manner. Unfortunately, this officerâ€™s conduct is indefensible. From viewing the video, it is clear that he ordered her out of the car solely because she did not comply with his order to put out her cigarette.
> Why would that be a lawful order? Did the legislature authorize police officers to create a new crime of no smoking in your own car? Could he order you to spit out your gum? Comb you hair? Sit up straight? Was he in fear of being burned? After she was carted off, he sure spent a lot of time in the video justifying his actions. He never said he was afraid he would be burned by the cigarette. He did not have any fear of the cigarette when he returned to the car and asked her why she was aggravated. I wonder if she was smoking when he first pulled her over. If so, he was not concerned with the cigarette during his first approach to the car when he was getting her driverâ€™s license. Moreover, he did not show any concern when he opened the car door and tried to unbuckle her seat belt and drag her out of the car. The only time he raised the issue of the cigarette was after he got an answer he did not like. That answer was to a question he asked.
> ...


I will say it again, ACC nailed it! I will support this and go down like a blaze of glory!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

No one is belittling this lady's death but why is it always someone else's fault for their problems, if you think once she was stopped that it could ever have ended differently you are delusional.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> Ha ha! You are an idiot. Look at my posts and please tell me when the word white was posted? Are you going to get offended again and stay off 2Cool for a month? You a baby
> 
> But I do agree with your flounder philosophy.


Sorry, you didn't say "white". You said "blond haired daughter". Are you really going to pretend that didn't mean "white"? Everybody here... I mean EVERYBODY knows that you what you meant by "blond haired daughter". Even you. Trying to deny it just makes you look like a weasel.



Zeitgeist said:


> ACC just nailed it! Bunch a farkin ********, if this was your 105 pound blue eyed, blond haired daughter you would be livid regardless of her behavior!


You turned this into a race issue with that comment, and called people "*******" over it. And you don't have the stones to admit that was wrong.

And I agree with you about most of this Bland incident. Just not the part where you make it about race. Deflect all you want. Name call all you want.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> Sorry, you didn't say "white". You said "blond haired daughter". Are you really going to pretend that didn't mean "white"? Everybody here... I mean EVERYBODY knows that you what you meant by "blond haired daughter". Even you. Trying to deny it just makes you look like a weasel.
> 
> You turned this into a race issue with that comment, and called people "*******" over it. And you don't have the stones to admit that was wrong.
> 
> And I agree with you about most of this Bland incident. Just not the part where you make it about race. Deflect all you want. Name call all you want.


LOL! You take this stuff way to seriously, we are all ******** on this site. You ever wanted an invite to go fishing? Maybe you and Johnboat should hang out. Wow! Magically he has no friends either!

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/member.php?u=1080


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Another clear case of "Failure to comply"


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Just added you as a friend pocjetty, me you and Chance.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> Sorry, you didn't say "white". You said "blond haired daughter". Are you really going to pretend that didn't mean "white"? Everybody here... I mean EVERYBODY knows that you what you meant by "blond haired daughter". Even you. Trying to deny it just makes you look like a weasel.


Like these "white women?" They have blonde hair, just sayin...

Just for fun, I found a couple of women with blue eyes also.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> LOL! You take this stuff way to seriously, we are all ******** on this site. You ever wanted an invite to go fishing? Maybe you and Johnboat should hang out. Wow! Magically he has no friends either!


You were all butthurt yesterday, and said something ignorant. And rather than just walk it back, you resort to middle school stuff like that? Grow a pair.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> BTW - if you read really, really carefully (try hard now) I never said you were being racially biased. Odd reaction to something that wasn't even there.


Come on dog! Accept my friend request!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Seachaser said:


> Another clear case of "Failure to comply"


Yep...right or wrong...if the cop says spit out the Gobstopper, put out the cigarette, drop the banana etc...just do it!

Goes back to the old saying...you don't have to like it...you just have to do it!


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

*Mirror*



Zeitgeist said:


>


Its ironic that you posted that when its people like YOU that is the intended audience for that meme ... Heres a thought don't be a dumb*** and quit feeling sorry for yourself and quit using the "race" card as a crutch to fall back on. Not aiming that at you personally but our society in general.

I personally have had both good and bad interactions with LEOs to the point of being thrown in jail...and guess what those times I did get thrown in jail I was being smart a** with an attitude. Do I like cops? No not really but I respect they have a job to do and without them we would be in even a ****tier place than we are now.

As far as traffic stops answer all the questions and if you are willing to pull the smart a** routine then be willing to pay the consequences. Oh and I am a middle aged WHITE male and have been asked to step out of the car probably half of the time by the officers. Do what they say who cares and go about your business. Been pulled over for a dim license plate light...oh man let me cop an attitude and call CNN because the cop was black? WAKE UP!

Its not rocket science. So sick of this **** every time a person of color dies and the cops are involved its race related, etc. Even if the cops are not involved and the suspect is white, oh it just has to be race related.

White, Black, Brown, Blue, Fuschia , I don't care what color you are sometimes you just cant take the dumba** out of people.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> You were all butthurt yesterday, and said something ignorant. And rather than just walk it back, you resort to middle school stuff like that? Grow a pair.


LOL!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

bg said:


> Like these "white women?" They have blonde hair, just sayin...


So Zeitgeist was saying that this was all about hair color?

LMAO. See what you did there, Zeitgeist? You got people carrying your slack. Turns out, you were saying that people were against Sandra Bland because her HAIR is black. If she would have been a blond-haired black woman, everyone would have been outraged! :rotfl:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

BluewaterBandido said:


> Its ironic that you posted that when its people like YOU that is the intended audience for that meme ... Heres a thought don't be a dumb*** and quit feeling sorry for yourself and quit using the "race" card as a crutch to fall back on. Not aiming that at you personally but our society in general.
> 
> I personally have had both good and bad interactions with LEOs to the point of being thrown in jail...and guess what those times I did get thrown in jail I was being smart a** with an attitude. Do I like cops? No not really but I respect they have a job to do and without them we would be in even a ****tier place than we are now.
> 
> ...


Peopkle like me? Happy face? Cheeba Chew?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^U guys get a room!!! LMAO!!

seriously though, everything that transpired during the traffic stop and afterward was some crazy chit!! Cop ordering her to put out her cigarette, she doesn't comply and it escalates quickly!! One thing I have learned in my 45 years of life is don't argue with cops, take it to the judge. Sad deal all the way around, the girl is dead and the officer's career is prolly shot now.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

You may beat the rap, but never beat the ride. with that attitude!!!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

BWBandit got green.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> So Zeitgeist was saying that this was all about hair color?
> 
> LMAO. See what you did there, Zeitgeist? You got people carrying your slack. Turns out, you were saying that people were against Sandra Bland because her HAIR is black. If she would have been a blond-haired black woman, everyone would have been outraged! :rotfl:


LOL! This is insane. You can ask anybody on this site who I have fished with. I am the farthest from a racist.

pocjetty I get it now, you are a race baiter.

Democrat?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys are making it way too personal


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> You guys are making it way too personal


LOL! Naw man, all in good fun!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

poppadawg said:


> You guys are making it way too personal


You are correct about that. I got caught up.

I think making things be about race, when they really aren't, is a dangerous thing. I made my point, and should have let it go at that. Thanks for the reminder. I'm out.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> You are correct about that. I got caught up.
> 
> I think making things be about race, when they really aren't, is a dangerous thing. I made my point, and should have let it go at that. Thanks for the reminder. I'm out.


All is good in the neighborhood! I just got off the phone with mstrelectricman on a 30 minute chat. Very cool guy! pocjetty and I are cool, he is going to show my dad and I some spots in Rockport as my dad just bought a place there.

All good dogs! Just having a bit of fun


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

teeroy said:


> HIGHLY doubt anyone gets a pay day. Sure they can sue, but I'd be real surprised if this goes anywhere. We have two small policy violations on the officer's part.


 the payday comes from the detention center... the allegation will be they should have had her on suicide watch and should never have given her access to the trash bag


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Marlingrinder said:


> The trooper didn't behave in a very intelligent manner and let his emotions rule this encounter. But, I also agree with everyone else; just be polite to them and do as they ask and you'll normally be fine.
> Been living in Germany for the last 6 months and the cops here are no worries at all. Of course they're dealing with a much more structured, eduacated, well mannered population than what cops in the US have to deal with.


"eduacated". Oh, the irony!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Something to calm the nerves


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

This lady's death was very sad but I really think in her apparent mental condition anything could have triggered this situation. The officer could have perhaps handled it differently but the outcome would have been the same. We have all given our thoughts on this but I think the above is true.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Off subject, but nicotine is a strange drug. I smoked for 25 years. Back when I smoked, lighting up would have been automatic when I saw those flashing lights. 

If you're a cop who does smoke, you probably understand. If you're a cop who doesn't smoke, don't start!!!!

The average smoker would probably be more willing to do anything else than put out their cigarette when pulled over.


----------

